# Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern



## Drilling76 (11. November 2011)

hallo an euch alle,

ich bin vor etwa einem jahr nach wiesmoor gezogen und möchte nun auch mal das brandungsangeln an der nordsee ausprobieren. ich habe mich schon in diesem forum um einiges schlauer gelesen. doch auf einige meiner fragen habe ich keine antwort finden können. z.b. wo darf ich denn noch nach wattwurm graben??? das scheint ja überall verboten zu sein. weiterhin möchte ich hier mal die frage in den raum stellen, zu welcher jahreszeit das brandungsangeln sinn macht. mein nachbar sagt, dass man an der küste nur in den kalten jahreszeiten angeln braucht, sonst fängt man nichts. hier im forum habe ich aber von fängen auch im frühjahr sommer und herbst gelesen. ich habe vor in wilhelmshaven oder hooksiel und umgebung mal zu testen. wenn ihr mir meine fragen beantworten könntet wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar.

vielen dank schon mal im voraus

enrico#h


----------



## wurmwerfer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

Bitte verwechsele nicht Naturschutzgebiet und Nationalpark!

Wattwurmgraben ist fast überall möglich:
http://www.nationalpark-wattenmeer.de/sh/nationalpark/erlaubt-verboten/ich-moechte
(ganz unten)

Nimm am besten eine stabile Grabegabel (breite Zinken, ruig billig muss kein Edelstahl sein)

oder bastel dir ne Pumpe aus einer alten Fußluftpumpe
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1680727
und 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WSsKXDqH0g&feature=related
Dabei kommt es wohl darauf an eine möglichst lange oder dicke Pumpe zu verwenden um ausreichend viel Schlamm - mit Würmern zu ziehen.
Viel Spass, versuchs mal an der Knock, bin gespannt ob man da noch was fängt.

Nordsee: Auflaufendes Wasser bis eine Stunde nach Hochwasser, Plattfische eigentlich immer , wenn das Wasser kälter ist wird es tendentiell besser. Im Sommer kann man auch fangen, wenn auch spärlicher.


----------



## Drilling76 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

hallo wurmwerfer,


vielen dank für deine antwort. das mit der pumpe scheint ja wunderbar zu funktionieren. aber ich glaube mit ner gabel werde ich es versuchen. denn bevor ich so ein ding gebaut habe, ist es ostern
also heißt das, man kann überall graben, wo kein verbotschild ist.
wo ist denn die knock?
ist das bei emden???

viele grüße und danke für die antwort

enrico#6


----------



## wurmwerfer (13. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

Jo, schau mal bei Uwe vorbei 
http://draeger.kilu.de/index.htm

oder hier:
http://www.nordseeangler.de/revier.html

Aber ich weiss nicht wie da jetzt gefangen wird, für gewöhnlich kommen jetzt im Herbst die Dorsche und Wittlinge.
Es gibt dort jetzt eine Soleeinleitung etwa zwei km weiter nördlich und mit der Flut dürfte die Salzkonzentration an der Knock wohl eher zunehmen und die Fische abschrecken, dagegen spricht allerdings der grosse Verdünnungseffekt.


----------



## Sieler (16. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

Ich kann WHV besonders den Helgolandkai nur empfehlen...
Waren letzte Woche mal wieder da und haben auch gleich gut gefangen, obwohl die da gerade die alten Balken gegen neue T- Träger austauschen und man nur bis zur mitte des Kais laufen konnte... Würmer budedeln wir immer in Hooksiel. Musst einfach da zum Hafen fahren auf n Parkplatz und dann siehst du da schon ein kleines Tor im Zaun und dann kannst du da buddeln am Strand. Waren auch schon woanders, jedoch kann ich mit meinen bisher gesammelten Erfahrungen sagen das in Hooksiel die Wattwurmausbeute am besten ist. Nach max. 2 Stunden alleine graben hast du genug für 3 Ruten...


----------



## Drilling76 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

dankeschön,

da werde ich doch am woend gleich mal nach hooksiel fahren und graben.
was hat denn am kai gebissen? habt ihr auch dorsch gefangen?
stimmt es, dass man wenn man nach wattwurm gräbt schauen muss ob da löcher sind und da dann einstechen? oder ist das egal wo ich die gabel ansetze???

gruß

enrico


----------



## Sieler (17. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

Da sind überall so kleine Häufchen... ich grabe immer einfach i wo los und grabe dann so einen Streifen von ca. 1 Meter Breite durch das Watt... haben schöne Dorsche und Wittlinge gefangen. Wollen Sonntag auch wieder los. Wichtig sind große Krallenbleie um halt zu finden... wir fischen da immer mit ca. 200 g
Gruß Eike


----------



## Drilling76 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

o.k. das bekomme ich hin. bleie e.c. habe ich schon gekauft und vorfächer auch. 
kann man die würmer auch hältern, oder gehen die kaputt?

danke für die infos eike....


gruß

enrico


----------



## Sieler (17. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

Also ich grabe mir die immer vorher. Also fahre ich 2 vor NW zum buddeln und danach gleich weiter nach WHV zum angeln. Kannst die auch eine Tiede vorher buddeln, jedoch nie Würmer einsammeln die du mit der Grabeforke verletzt oder zerteilst hast(das passiert leider) sonst sterben die anderen auch in der Dose und im Sommer fangen die dazu noch alle tierisch an zu stinken. Und vergesse nicht eine schöne lange Ködernadel mitzunehmen. Gerade wenn du 2 oder 3 Würmer aufziehen willst ist das mit den 20 cm teilen blöde.

Ich habe eine Dose mit beim graben wo die Würmer reinkommen, wenn ich dann wieder beim Auto bin kommen sie in eine größere wo ich unten ein paar lagen Zeitungspapier reingelegt habe. Wenn ich dann am Wasser bin tausche ich die unter noch einmal aus, da die Würmer dann von selber den Sand und Dreck losgeworden sind und du die dann einfach auf die neue Zeitung legen kannst. 
Gruß Eike


----------



## Drilling76 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

achso macht man das. na das ist doch mal ne auskunft. (Tide musste ich erst mal gugeln...lach)mensch dann kann ja gar nichts mehr schiefgehen.
stimmt es eigentlich, dass man dort nachts besser fängt als am tag???

danke eike für deine hilfe

gruß

enrico


----------



## Sieler (17. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Nordsee und Suche nach Wattwürmern*

Man sagt das Nachts(Wenn es dunkel ist) die Dorsche näher an Land kommen. Ob es nun so ist, kein Plan, zumal bis man fertig ist mit Packen und Würmer buddeln ist es im Winter ja schon wieder dunkel ;-)... Wittlinge fängt man auch bei Sonne, teilweise in großen Mengen, und auf der Mole in WHV ist gleich das Fahrwasser, also schön tief. Plattfische habe ich da aber noch nicht gefangen. Habe gelesen das die dort die starke Strömung nicht so gerne mögen. Aber weiter oben in Wilhelmshaven sind die Öl bzw. Kohlebrücken für die Tanker... dort soll wohl auch was gehen. Dort ist Sandstrand und man kann Würmer buddeln. Man muss wohl nur n ganzes ende rauslaufen und dann mit dem Wasser wieder zurück. Habe dort jedoch (noch) nicht geangeln/gebuddelt und kann somit wenig zu der Stelle sagen. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und ein anderes Mitglied kann dazu was schreiben!!!???
Gruß Eike
Ich habe ein Smartphone, kann dir die App "Tide App" empfehlen, dann musst du dir nicht so ein Gezeitenkalender vom bsh kaufen(gibt es hier in fast jedem Buchladen/jedes Jahr neu) oder auf der i net seite von den http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Vorhersagen/Gezeiten/index.jsp


----------

